# Emacs 24.2 doesn't work on fluxbox, wmfs and wmii



## htutt (Nov 28, 2012)

Hi,
I think this is the right place to post about it. If not, please move to the appropriate forum.
The problem is that emacs-24.2 with_X11 didn't and doesn't work on my FreeBSD-9.1-RC1, RC2 and RC3 with Fluxbox, Openbox, wmfs and wmii Window Managers except on Gnome and Xfce desktop environments. And also it makes the window manager stop working. emacs-noX11 works on everywhere. 
I tried emacs-23 with_X11 on OpenBSD 5.2 with wmii and fluxbox. It works fine. Maybe I need to try emacs-23 version on FreeBSD-9.1-RC3. 
I would like to know if somebody is facing like that problem. Some advices for me please. Thanks.

EDIT:
I have tried emacs-23, it works fine on those window managers above mention. But current version of editor/slime and math/ess couldn't be installed with emacs-23.


----------



## jrm@ (Nov 28, 2012)

I can confirm that editors/emacs works with 9.0-STABLE with a variety of window managers including x11-wm/fluxbox.


```
% uname -a
FreeBSD phe.ath.cx 9.0-STABLE FreeBSD 9.0-STABLE #1: Tue Jul  3 17:24:00 ADT 2012     root@phe.ath.cx:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/PHE  amd64
```


```
% pkg info -f emacs
Name           : emacs
Version        : 24.2,2
Origin         : editors/emacs
Prefix         : /usr/local
Categories     : ipv6 editors
Licenses       : GPLv3 
Maintainer     : ashish@FreeBSD.org
WWW            : http://www.gnu.org/software/emacs/
Comment        : GNU editing macros
Options        : 
        CANNA: off
        DBUS: off
        GCONF: off
        GIF: off
        GNUTLS: on
        GSETTINGS: off
        JPEG: on
        M17N: off
        MAGICK: off
        OTF: on
        PNG: on
        SCROLLBARS: off
        SOUND: on
        SOURCES: on
        SVG: off
        SYNC_INPUT: on
        TIFF: on
        XFT: on
        XIM: on
        XML: on
        XPM: on
        GTK2: off
        GTK3: off
        XAW: on
        XAW3D: off
        MOTIF: off
Flat size      : 115 MB
Description    : 
GNU Emacs is a self-documenting, customizable, extensible real-time
display editor.

...
```

Try either turning off dbus or starting starting x11-wm/fluxbox with exec ck-launch-session dbus-launch --exit-with-session fluxbox.


----------



## htutt (Nov 28, 2012)

Wow, it's very impressive. Thank you very much indeed, jrm. It's Wonderful! It just works! On Fluxbox and also wmfs. I'm very happy with emacs now. Thank you so much for your help, jrm!


----------



## htutt (Nov 28, 2012)

The Information for working emacs-24.


```
% uname -a
FreeBSD freebsd 9.1-RC3 FreeBSD 9.1-RC3 #0 r242324: Tue Oct 30 00:58:57 UTC 2012     root@farrell.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```


```
% pkg info -f emacs
Name           : emacs
Version        : 24.2,2
Origin         : editors/emacs
Prefix         : /usr/local
Categories     : ipv6 editors
Licenses       : GPLv3 
Maintainer     : ashish@FreeBSD.org
WWW            : http://www.gnu.org/software/emacs/
Comment        : GNU editing macros
Options        : 
	CANNA: off
	DBUS: off
	GCONF: off
	GIF: on
	GNUTLS: on
	GSETTINGS: off
	JPEG: on
	M17N: on
	MAGICK: on
	OTF: on
	PNG: on
	SCROLLBARS: on
	SOUND: on
	SOURCES: on
	SVG: on
	SYNC_INPUT: on
	TIFF: on
	XFT: on
	XIM: on
	XML: on
	XPM: on
	GTK2: off
	GTK3: off
	XAW: on
	XAW3D: off
	MOTIF: off
Flat size      : 115 MB
Description    : 
GNU Emacs is a self-documenting, customizable, extensible real-time
display editor.

Users new to Emacs will be able to use basic features fairly rapidly
by studying the tutorial and using the self-documentation features.
Emacs also has an extensive interactive manual browser.  It is easily
extensible since its editing commands are written in Lisp.

GNU Emacs's many special packages handle mail reading (RMail) and
sending (Mail), outline editing (Outline), compiling (Compile),
running subshells within Emacs windows (Shell), running a Lisp
read-eval-print loop (Lisp-Interaction-Mode), automated psychotherapy
(Doctor :-) and many more.

Canna support is contributed by Yuji TAKANO (takachan@running-dog.net).

WWW: http://www.gnu.org/software/emacs/
```

For ~/.xinitrc file,

```
#!/bin/sh

urxvtd -q -o -f &
#exec ck-launch-session dbus-launch --exit-with-session fluxbox
exec ck-launch-session dbus-launch wmfs
```


----------



## ishpeck (Jan 13, 2013)

htutt said:
			
		

> For ~/.xinitrc file,
> 
> ```
> #!/bin/sh
> ...



I am also able to confirm that this solved the same problem for me when using Openbox.


```
[0] [ishpeck@crotchcooker ~]$ cat .xinitrc 
exec ck-launch-session dbus-launch openbox-session
```

Starting emacs no longer locks up the WM.


----------

